# Chaptermasters to Pre-Heresy Masters of the Chapters



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I just got the masters of the chapter and due to the nature of my army I'm having them represent the traitor chapters.
The one with the hammer is going to be Lord Eilodon an Emperor's Children
The mk3 is going to be either Toragoddon or Little Horus(I'm leaning toward little H)a Sons of Horus
The one with the sword and bolter is going to be a World Eater

I don't know who to make the one with the axe and thunder shield all I know is I don't want him as an Iron Warrior.I not opposed to losing the axe and shield.

























also let me tell you if you are trying to make these guys fit pre-Heresy non-Emperors Children invest in a dremmel I could'nt of done it without it


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd have made the axe guy the World Eater, personally. If the shield arm is seperate, why not just give him a bolt pistol?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Carve some teeth into the axe and call it a chainaxe. That'd help him look more world eater like


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.
I actually made him into little horus Aximand.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Give me the guy with the sword and storm bolter  hes going to be my Imperial Fists second company captain


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

He'd make a damn fine IF


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Lord Commander Eilodon and Toragoddon








Little Horus Aximand and Argus Brond


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

very cool, being a dark angel player i was thinking about painting mine up as the succesor chapters. yours are looking good can't wait to see them painted


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

nice little idea that Eisen, their will make convincing pre heresy stuff, especially after the little conversions....

just wondering if anyone knows when these come out and how many peices these guys it? did u detach the head urself? and which arms are free?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are available now from the online store atleast but ive not seen them in the stores yet. They were being sold at gamesday to.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

all the heads come off and the shield,scopebolter,hammer are all loose.
I'm gonna buy another box just for the bits


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

the scope bolter is a stormbolter right? i'm hoping it is atleast.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks more like a deathwatch bolter with stormbolter ammobox


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn it  Do you think it would pass for a stormbolter using wysiwyg?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

hey, i really like the one with the spartan helmet.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I dont see why not, there has to be something to all that bolter bling


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice sculpting on the hair - especially on Torgaddon. One question - at what point in the Heresy is your army from?

Or is it just a mix of everybody from it?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Siege of Terra


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Was Torgaddon there? - I thought he was killed with Loken?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Was Torgaddon there? - I thought he was killed with Loken?


Spoilers (Highlight )

Yeah he got his head cut off by little horus even though little horus didn't want to and loken died from the orbital bombardment, rubbish way to go.

Spoiler ends


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea thats what I thought. Did you just make up for shits and giggles?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Let's just say I'm very into a certain author and heard inside info on a book coming out soon that is going to shake the 40k universe to the core.
Remember there are Horus Heresy cards for a very evil Toragoddon


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah ha - Torgaddon being possessed nasty.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a Wip shot


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Eisenhorn said:


> Let's just say I'm very into a certain author and heard inside info on a book coming out soon that is going to shake the 40k universe to the core.
> Remember there are Horus Heresy cards for a very evil Toragoddon


NOOOOO!!!! He was my favorite character, I can't stand the idea of him falling to chaos. *shakes fist at mysterious author* Although, I still stand by my theory that Loken, Torgaddon, Tarvitz, Vipus and the other loyalists managed to survive (and stay loyal), until I'm proven otherwise.


Very nice work Eisenhorn, as usual. You seem to have a natural bent for these kinds of things.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Just remember Mr.Burns beloved by all


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are the two Mournival captains with further work done


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

man those are looking good, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

More Progress the SoH guys are almost done


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nicely done I like the purple guy.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool indeed, I think you may have just tempted me to get a box...or at least 1 or 2 of them once I can get my hands on them. They ended up looking amazing, fantastic work!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is more Progress on Argus Brond


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think we are going to have to give the Most Productive award to Eisenhorn guys.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey, anyone from Glasgow,Scotland ?
please PM me if you are..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff mate - Can really the improvements from the start of the project. And I agree Wraith he's a shoe in.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah eisen... its awsome... ive said it before ill say it again, so much work at such good qaulity in what little over a month? great work man =]


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The Complete Mournival








Tarik and Garviel Loken(unhelmeted wip)








I put a magnet in Loken to give him the option of helmet with g/s Crest that I made from cutting the crest off the old Ultramarine captain mini and making a mold








Abaddon and Little Horus Aximand


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Brond, Argus Brond (now with gore)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great work mate. They look brillaint.


----------

